# Dreamweaver 8 form to e-mail



## libgrl (Dec 29, 2010)

I manage and update the website for the library I work at and we are currently running Dreamweaver 8. I have been trying to create a form that will send the information to an e-mail, but have been unsuccessful so far. I know how to create the form and have a basic understanding of HTML, but I am confused by the placement of the PHP file to run the form. Also, to submit the results does something needs to verified (SMTP authentication?) or inserted in the code since we upload to a remote server???? Does this make any sense? :4-dontkno

Really want to make this work. Any feedback welcome. Thanks!


----------



## twilitegxa (Dec 31, 2010)

What information will need to be sent through the form to the e-mail? Is it something someone manually types in (like your average form), or are you trying to grab some information from somewhere else (like a database) and send it through e-mail using the form?


----------



## libgrl (Dec 29, 2010)

twilitegxa said:


> What information will need to be sent through the form to the e-mail? Is it something someone manually types in (like your average form), or are you trying to grab some information from somewhere else (like a database) and send it through e-mail using the form?


 
It will just be an average form with a few questions and general information...no database data involved.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Assuming your server allows PHP then no authentication should be required.

I recently wrote something very similar although i dont have access to it here at home.

Where you place the php file is all preference, note that php will load before anything else so if you have the mail(); statement on the same page as where users input data make sure you have a structure set up that you dont get spammed.

If you are not sure your server runs php create a blank page and add

```
<?php phpinfo(); ?>
```
 to the html and it will give you all of your servers specs.

If you dont mind posting the source i will gladly look at it if you send me a pm.

Although its not a good practice worse case scenario you can use a site like emailmeform.com to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## twilitegxa (Dec 31, 2010)

I can show you how to do this if you send me the form details.


----------



## libgrl (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks,
I will check if the server is running PHP with the code you provided.
I don't have the form complete yet, but will get back to you. I was trying to just get the e-mail to work at this point. I just created a small comment box to see if it worked.

Thanks for the help!



Whiped said:


> Assuming your server allows PHP then no authentication should be required.
> 
> I recently wrote something very similar although i dont have access to it here at home.
> 
> ...


----------



## libgrl (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't have it all ironed out yet, but will get back to you.

Thanks!



twilitegxa said:


> I can show you how to do this if you send me the form details.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

You may find this helpful while your writing:
http://www.freecontactform.com/email_form.php

it has catches to make sure the form is not abused, if you have not included these i would highly recommended it.


----------



## libgrl (Dec 29, 2010)

This looks very useful. Perhaps it will work for me. I will try it next week. 

Thanks!!



Whiped said:


> You may find this helpful while your writing:
> [url]http://www.freecontactform.com/email_form.php[/URL]
> 
> it has catches to make sure the form is not abused, if you have not included these i would highly recommended it.


----------

